# GPS Intsall - Above or inset in console??



## Net 30

That was a major question when I had my EVO built. I went with the taller console and flush mounted the same unit you're considering. The glass is different on that model SIMRAD and I've never had an issue with glare or viewing angle.

I think the flush mount just _might _prevent a dirtbag from trying to steal it in a parking lot while you're grabbing a drink at the Sev Eleven.


----------



## firecat1981

I went back and forth the same way after buying my Elite-ti9, and was set on mounting it in the console. Then I talked to a friend that has 2 on his bass boat (mounted in the console, and in a pod by the TM) and he talked about full sun glare issues.
While I love the looks of it being inset, it came down to function over form. I'd rather have a smaller console and adjustable bracket.

Plus I like that I can quickly pull it off the mount and store it so it won't get stolen. Being inset doesn't seen to stop the thieves around Tampa Bay.


----------



## jlindsley

Mine is on a swing ram mount. I find it much easier to look at without having to look down while running.


----------



## EsteroS

I had to mount mine on a bracket b/c wasn't room for a 9" garmin on my small center console. But, one positive I found is that I was able to buy another bracket/wiring for my larger boat (about $70), and use this as a second backup gps on that. It's nice because then my tracks, locations of crab pots, etc are always with me in either boat


----------



## BassFlats

In the dash looks nice, on a bracket more practical. Another consideration, how and where you store the boat. My chartplotter sits in the garage ,when not in use, out of the elements.


----------



## ifsteve

Good points all. Keep them coming. I do not worry about theft much but my current setup does have a lock to the bracket. Doesn't totally prevent theft but it does stop a grab and go approach. My boat is stored under the camp so its pretty much out of the weather anyway. But I sure like the looks of the set in console. Just so clean.


----------



## Whiskey Angler

I'll second the recommendation for using a RAM adjustable mount. 
Reason 1 - Adjustability (For glare, For easier touch operation while running, if you want to turn it around so you can see it from the bow or the poling platform)

Reason 2- Heads-up display. Much easier and safer to see while up and running.

Reason 3- If you change to a different unit... no new or modified holes in your console.

Reason 4- Remove and take inside when your boats on the trailer


----------



## SomaliPirate

I wouldn't go in console just because I like to remove mine and put it in the house or in the car when I'm not using it. With that said, the top mount can be a pain in the ass to see over if you're seated while running.


----------



## EsteroS

SomaliPirate said:


> I wouldn't go in console just because I like to remove mine and put it in the house or in the car when I'm not using it. With that said, the top mount can be a pain in the ass to see over if you're seated while running.


Who needs to see over the gps?... I just watch my little ship on the screen and make sure it stays in the channel. That is, when I'm not glued to my phone posting instagram pics.


----------



## backbone

Looking down range, when the next best gps comes around you have to figure out what to do with the hole from the in dash model.


----------



## ifsteve

All good points and I have considered all of them. But my real question is about being able to see it when its in a permanent position and Net 30 answered that directly.

Now as to some of the other thoughts here is my thinking.

1. RAM Mount - not only no but hell no. To me one of the major issues with having a gps above the console is people using it as a place to steady themselves when they walk around. A buddy has a RAM and he is forever having to readjust its position all the time.

2. Theft - not a real concern for me. Not that they don't occur. But worst case and its covered under insurance.

3. Having it above the dash is a bit of an issue for seeing over it when running. Not a big deal but it is a slight pain. 

4. Future gps change....now this is the one issue I had not thought about. That could be a decision changer?


----------



## jlindsley

ifsteve said:


> All good points and I have considered all of them. But my real question is about being able to see it when its in a permanent position and Net 30 answered that directly.
> 
> Now as to some of the other thoughts here is my thinking.
> 
> 1. RAM Mount - not only no but hell no. To me one of the major issues with having a gps above the console is people using it as a place to steady themselves when they walk around. A buddy has a RAM and he is forever having to readjust its position all the time.
> 
> 3. Having it above the dash is a bit of an issue for seeing over it when running. Not a big deal but it is a slight pain.



1. _Seriously?? I'd find some different people to take with me or put grab rails in. Ram mount also gives the ability to swing to front for visibility when on bow as mentioned above._

3. _RAM Mount gives swing option to side so you have visibility straight_


----------



## lemaymiami

One other minor point to consider.... gear fails (and every now and then you can actually send it back for repair/upgrade...) think about running trips with a hole where your unit was....

I fish all comers (and an occasional customer that's never even held a rod and reel -true story - most of them I can get up and running halfway through the day...) so every bit of gear on my skiff gets tested, leaned on, every now and then fallen onto... As a result I could clearly see the reasons for an in-dash mounting - but every advantage usually comes with a disadvantage - that you only find out about through experience...

Ever since I hung out my shingle ("beginners welcome" back in 1996) it's been a fun ride and I don't think I'd trade any of it...


----------



## Dustin1

Net 30 said:


> That was a major question when I had my EVO built. I went with the taller console and flush mounted the same unit you're considering. The glass is different on that model SIMRAD and I've never had an issue with glare or viewing angle.
> 
> I think the flush mount just _might _prevent a dirtbag from trying to steal it in a parking lot while you're grabbing a drink at the Sev Eleven.
> 
> View attachment 73416


I’ve seen this setup quite a bit. I’m curious, does the steering wheel impede your view of the screen? Seems like you would be looking right through the wheel in the sitting position, but maybe that’s an illusion.


----------



## Rookiemistake

Does the wheel get in the way? I like both but you also probably need a grab bar if its gonna be mounted on top. Ive seen one dangling after someone broke the mount


----------



## ifsteve

Hopefully Net 30 will chime in but it looks to me like his GPS is offset to the right hand side of the console (which is how I would do mine since I sit on that side).


----------



## ifsteve

The other nice thing, to me, about the tall console is that you have the glove box tray. Can put all your switches in there, have a neat place for phone and wallet, and its a nice clean look. But I also need to find out what the cost difference between the various configurations will be plus the weight differences.


----------



## Str8-Six

I went from a ram mount to a flush mount when I got my new boat. A ram mount in heavy chop will be a PIA. GPS will move around as boat hits waves. Didn’t happen often but in really bad conditions when you needed gps most it would move around and you would constantly have to readjust it. Not sure about other mounts. I’ve never had an issue with glare on my Elite TI 9 yet. Mine is in front of the steering wheel and I have no issue seeing and adjusting. Only negative so far is that I can’t take it off. New skiff setup vs old. Hope this helps.


----------



## sickz284u

The HDS12 on my East Cape fury is on a ballzout mount. I got with kevin about this mount for 2 reason's mainly being this thing is solid as a rock and does not move unlike ram mounts. It's made of aluminum and is very stout. The 2nd reason was this is the 4th GPS unit that I've put on my boat and got tired of having to drill holes in my console for different mounts. I took the boat back to east cape and had tanner fix all holes in the console and from now on regardless of which unit I go with it will always be on a mount.


----------



## Merc82

I am flushmounting a Simrad Go7 on the dash of my Action Craft 1720 and tying in the Vessel View link for gauges. I just like the look, updates the boat. All my gauges were aged and in rough shape and the previous owner did not care about aesthetics and had multiple dead gauges in random places on the dash, so I just decided to strip the dash and glass it in. I went round and round with this idea versus a smartcraft gauge and a Simrad up top. Figure it would simplifly everything and I wouldn't have to worry about theft ( stored in a marina anyway). If I decide to upgrade, well I will just cross that bridge when I get there.


----------



## DBStoots

Good choice. I have the Simrad NSS EVO3 9" also. I would never again have a flush mounted MFD--as others have said, mainly because while you'll probably keep you boat a long time, electronics go bad and technology changes really fast. So, most likely you will want to replace that machine one day. That means either big mod's to the console where the old unit was mounted, or finding another new unit that fits precisely.


----------



## Frank Ucci

While running my boat, I spend about half the time sitting and half the time standing. If you do the same, make sure you can see the screen clearly from either position. If the angle of the console does not allow you to do this, I'd opt for a bracket mount so you can rotate the GPS to
give you the best view, whether standing or sitting. Overall, I much prefer the clean look of a flush mounted GPS, but I'm not willing to sacrifice a clean view of the screen to achieve it.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Removeable so you can take it off and also if you upgrade units they fit.


----------



## Fritz

I had mine installed in the console like Net 30’s, same boat model actually, I have a ten inch Garmin and never have a problem seeing it, I really love having it in rather then on the console.

One other thing, I often take a lot of spray and I’m optimistic that the back of my GPS is ‘warm and dry’ so to speak. I think building them in cuts exposure to the elements.

When I replaced the GPS on my big boat the new unit was a bit smaller then the old, I could have gone two routes on that, one is buy the next size up and make the hole a little bigger, the other was to make a cover plate. The cover plate took some time, but saved me about $1,200 so I went that route and it looks fine. In short, I would not worry to much about having a hole to big for the next best thing.


----------



## mike.s

As was said Balz Out mount aint gonna move its solid a little pricey though. Have had mine now for a couple years. Ram mounts will move in hard pounding. I mounted mine behind grab bar brace as pictured can adjust as needed have full view when driving either sitting or standing.
Havent had anyone grab it yet...but I do tell them to grab the bar not the unit before we head out.


----------



## ifsteve

Too busy of a look for me. I am going with the inset and if I have to change units down the road I'll deal with it. Thanks for all the input.


----------



## Swe

ifsteve said:


> Too busy of a look for me. I am going with the inset and if I have to change units down the road I'll deal with it. Thanks for all the input.


Good choice I never had a problem seeing the simrads from most angles and it’s a nicer looking install!


----------



## Net 30

ifsteve said:


> Hopefully Net 30 will chime in but it looks to me like his GPS is offset to the right hand side of the console (which is how I would do mine since I sit on that side).


Just had a chance to snap a pic. We mounted it pretty far to the right while still having a healthy margin of glass for strength.

Besides my offshore boats, this is the first time I flush mounted on a skiff. The angle on the EVO is pretty near perfect and I've not had any viewing issues. On the smaller boats where I mounted on a bracket, every freakin' time, someone has grabbed it, twisted it or used it as a crutch all with bad results. That's the reason I went with a low blind mounted grab bar.

As far as worrying about future needs, my Grandfather use to say: _"God laughs at people who make plans for the future"._

I've never had a GPS unit take a dump or decided to upgrade it before I sold the boat.


----------



## Jakehollender

Merc82 said:


> I am flushmounting a Simrad Go7 on the dash of my Action Craft 1720 and tying in the Vessel View link for gauges. I just like the look, updates the boat. All my gauges were aged and in rough shape and the previous owner did not care about aesthetics and had multiple dead gauges in random places on the dash, so I just decided to strip the dash and glass it in. I went round and round with this idea versus a smartcraft gauge and a Simrad up top. Figure it would simplifly everything and I wouldn't have to worry about theft ( stored in a marina anyway). If I decide to upgrade, well I will just cross that bridge when I get there.


Dude post pics, I’m redoing the console on my 1720 and adding a go7, I didn’t think it would fit flush in there anywhere. I’m putting mine on top... but then the throttle was going to hit it so I glassed in a little ledge for it to sit on. I would really like it flush mounted.


----------



## EsteroS

Net 30 said:


> Just had a chance to snap a pic. We mounted it pretty far to the right while still having a healthy margin of glass for strength.
> 
> Besides my offshore boats, this is the first time I flush mounted on a skiff. The angle on the EVO is pretty near perfect and I've not had any viewing issues. On the smaller boats where I mounted on a bracket, every freakin' time, someone has grabbed it, twisted it or used it as a crutch all with bad results. That's the reason I went with a low blind mounted grab bar.
> 
> As far as worrying about future needs, my Grandfather use to say: _"God laughs at people who make plans for the future"._
> 
> I've never had a GPS unit take a dump or decided to upgrade it before I sold the boat.
> 
> View attachment 73664


That looks really nice


----------



## firecat1981

Having it inset like some of your guys would drive my OCD crazy. I can't stand if even a corner is obstructed by the wheel, especially on a touch screen unit.


----------



## ifsteve

firecat1981 said:


> Having it inset like some of your guys would drive my OCD crazy. I can't stand if even a corner is obstructed by the wheel, especially on a touch screen unit.


Having guys continually using my current unit as a handrail drives my OCD crazy.....lol


----------



## Ruddy Duck LA

My Simrad is flush mounted, and I don't recall having issues with seeing the screen. I am likely making minor corrections by moving my head a little up or down without being aware of it. I'm going to have to make an effort to make note of it on my next trip.

I'm flush mounting on my next skiff as well if that tells you anything.


----------



## firecat1981

ifsteve said:


> Having guys continually using my current unit as a handrail drives my OCD crazy.....lol


Those guys wouldn't be invited back on my boat. Even my 3 and 8 year Olds know not to grab certain things.


----------



## ifsteve

firecat1981 said:


> Those guys wouldn't be invited back on my boat. Even my 3 and 8 year Olds know not to grab certain things.


Well that sounds so easy. But I have friends and a brother in law who just aren't that stable physically speaking anymore. They do know not to grab the gps but when they struggle for balance, nature takes over.

So if you 3 year old grabs your gps you don't invite them anymore. Please let me know how that goes over with their mother!!


----------



## firecat1981

As stated above, he already knows better. When moving you always have 3 points of contact, no need for nature to take over if you are just taught how. Any unstable people that come out with me are seated unless loading or unloading, and I assist them. I just don't get this issue as an excuse. It's a function and form issue. If you lean towards form then inset it, if you want it more functional then use a bracket. Not really a wrong way, it's just a preference.


----------



## ifsteve

Not one person who has it inset has said it is a detriment from a function standpoint. I got the input I needed now I am out of here before I say something I'd regret.


----------



## jowbw

I have a Furuno TZT2 15 inch flush mounted on my console. I love it. Super clean look. Never had a glare issue. Just turn up the intensity.


----------



## jmrodandgun

If I had the room too to flush mount, I would flush mount. Mine is on the stock Lowrance gimble. The unit lives in the boat as theft is not a concern. My biggest complaint is has this goddamn annoying vibration at no wake speed.


----------



## Merc82

Jakehollender said:


> Dude post pics, I’m redoing the console on my 1720 and adding a go7, I didn’t think it would fit flush in there anywhere. I’m putting mine on top... but then the throttle was going to hit it so I glassed in a little ledge for it to sit on. I would really like it flush mounted.


It will fit, as long as it is an XSR Go7. The Go7 XSE needs a special kit to flushmount it, which increases the dimensions, which makes it tight.


----------



## Ruddy Duck LA

Ran the boat yesterday. Took notice of any issues with viewing angles and didn't notice anything other than at extreme side angles. Still no complaints about the flush mount.


----------



## BobGee

mike.s said:


> As was said Balz Out mount aint gonna move its solid a little pricey though. Have had mine now for a couple years. Ram mounts will move in hard pounding. I mounted mine behind grab bar brace as pictured can adjust as needed have full view when driving either sitting or standing.
> Havent had anyone grab it yet...but I do tell them to grab the bar not the unit before we head out.
> View attachment 73646
> View attachment 73648


That looks great. What size balzout is that. 6”?


----------



## mtoddsolomon

Mine is flush mounted in the console. I've never had an issue not being able to see the maps because of glare sitting or standing. Even poling i can look down at it and see what i need to. I also keep my skiff in the garage so I never really have an issue with that either.


----------

